# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Как настроить VLC media player на вещания в локальную сеть?

## PORSHEvchik

Как настроить на приём интернет радио с последующей ретрансляцией в локальную сеть. В нете поискал, ничего не нашёл, всё только на приём, а на приём и отправку ничего не нашёл.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Файл-Мастер-вещание в сеть 
в версии VLC 0.8.5

В новой - нужно посмотреть.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

странно, откуда версия 0.8.5, я конечно недавно этим плеером пользуюсь, но изначально с версии 1.0.0, сейчас уже 1.0.5, а на русскоязычном сайте плеера, до сих-пор о версии 0.9.6 упоминается, видимо там всё сдохло ))) Там о настройке ничего на форуме нет.
 А может быть так, что я настроил, а из-за второй сетевой карты происходит какой-либо сбой, или некорректный вывод потока?

----------


## Iron Monk

> странно, откуда версия 0.8.5


Все от них, от VideoLAN Team. Русская 1.0.5 есть - VLC - помощь - проверить обновление. В сеть транслирует на ура. VLC-медиа-потоковое вещание.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Ладно, может не так написал, но мне не ясно что именно и куда вписывать, так-то я вроде нашёл места настроек:конфигуратор VLM(непонятно что такое, но ясно что для вещания), и в "вывод потока"(здесь вообще не понимаю что где отмечать и писать). Понятно что русская есть, Я с английской вообще не совладаю  :Wink:  Так как и что куда писать и отмечать? Подскажи пожалуйста.

----------


## Iron Monk

> но мне не ясно что именно и куда вписывать,


Вписывать туда:



> VLC-медиа-потоковое вещание.


Далее, начинаем с простого, выбираете файл - нажимаете кнопочку поток - кнопочку следующий - новый путь назначения - UDP и т.д.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

выбирать какой файл? медиа-потоковое вещание-вкладка "сеть"(выбор из четырёх вкладок: файл\ диск\ сеть\ устройство захвата)-...дальше нажал снизу кнопочку "поток", затем источник это адрес радио из интернета, а "пути назначения" что и как? выбрал UDP а добавить ?

----------


## Iron Monk

> выбрал UDP а добавить ?


Нажать - добавить :Wink: 
Адрес кому будете транслировать, из своей подсети. Если транслировать на всю сеть - xxx.xxx.xxx.255, где xxx.xxx.xxx - Ваша подсеть.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

А если у меня внешний ип, а у большинства в сетке внутренний на: от 10.2.0.3 до 10.2.5.255, то как строку заполнить?

----------


## Iron Monk

> то как строку заполнить?


10.2.255.255 - будет на все подсетки транслировать.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

попробую, но сам себя вторым плеером не принимаю, буду звать сеточников, на тест, если что, постучу к тебе в аську.

----------


## Iron Monk

> но сам себя вторым плеером не принимаю


попробуй для теста настроить трансляцию на 127.0.0.1, а вторым плеером прием с 127.0.0.1.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Нету нифига, а конфигурацию VLM надо настраивать ведь?

----------


## Iron Monk

> а конфигурацию VLM надо настраивать ведь?


У меня транслирует. После настройки в статусной строке плеера появляется надпись "Потоковая передача"?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Ты транслируешь свою музыку или радио из инета? У меня пишет "потоковая передача" и затем эта надпись меняется на что пишет в названии композиции радиостанция интернета. Я не слышу себя со второго плеера, и никто в сети не слышит ((, что за фигня... Файр давно отключен, в игре ко мне спокойно входят, а на радио никак. Может быть ошибка из-за второй сетевой карты, через которую я шлюз?
ЗЫ: а галочку "воспроизводить локально", надо ставить? Хотя разницы нет никакой...

----------


## Iron Monk

> что пишет в названии композиции радиостанция интернета


Скинь ссылку на станцию

----------


## PORSHEvchik

http://radio.kazantip-fm.ru:8000/mp3

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

вот, ты подними передачу с параметром на мой ИП а Я попробую включить поток с тебя, можешь для пробы?

----------


## Iron Monk

Все работает. Вы во втором плеере при подключении какой адрес прописываете?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

свой собственный с портом через который указан в проге выход. Типа 195.49.196.хх:50505

----------


## Iron Monk

> а Я попробую включить поток с тебя, можешь для пробы?


Давай IP

----------


## PORSHEvchik

195.49.196.32

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> свой собственный с портом через который указан в проге выход


А в локалку какой смотрит?

----------


## PORSHEvchik

этот-же и смотрит, ток у нас в локалке с внешним ИПом с десяток человек, остальные с внутрянками на 10.2.х.х

----------


## Iron Monk

> 195.49.196.32


Такой IP в интернет не выходит - нужен адрес наружный.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

не понял ... Это и есть внешний IP, я везде на сайтах и в разных системах идентифицируюсь им, когда был на внутреннем, тогда и был общаковский. Хотяб вебмани, на внутреннем меня не принимает, ток с этим )) и ток с этого компа.

----------


## Iron Monk

Цепляйся на Аську, форум зафлудили уже... :Shocked:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Всё оказалось проще простого, дело просто обстоит так, что если не заморачиаться с настройками, то слушать как и вещать нужно через VLC. если хочшь чтоб слушать можно было на 100% и через другие плейеры, то необходима тонкая настройка кодирования. Это уже можно провести опытным путём. Спасибо *Iron Monk*!

----------


## milan88

Нужна помощь, прочитал топик, читал инсктрукции по установке потокового вещания и не получается. Задача состоит в том, чтобы запустить потоковое вещание между двумя мшинами с линуксом, но у меня и в виндовсах не получается запустить. Что делаю: Открываю программу, в ФАЙЛЕ выбираю ПОТОКОВОЕ ВЕЩАНИЕ, там во вкладке ФАЙЛ добавляю видеофайл, затем перехожу во вкладку СЕТЬ и там выбираю UDP вбиваю IP машины на которую хочу транслировать 192.168.126.20 и по умолч стоит порт 1234, жму внизу кнопку ПОТОК, потом проскакиваю три станицы, где мне уточняет адрес источника, в котором написано udp://@192.168.126.10:1234 , во втором предлагатеся кодировать(пробовал и с кодир и без) в третьем ненужные(судя по инструкции) вещи предлагаются. Затем жму ПОТОК, и у меня видео не воспроизводит. т.к. VLC стоит как-будто с ним ничегоне делали, жму на ПЛЕЙ мне открывает окно ПОТОКОВОГО ВЕЩАНИЯ во вкладке файл а внизу кнопка ПОТОК поменялась на ВОИСПРОЗВЕСТИ, такого в инструкции неть. ПРошу помощи

Инструкция о которой говорю:http://www.insidepro.com/kk/253/253r.shtml

----------


## Iron Monk

> затем перехожу во вкладку СЕТЬ и там выбираю UDP вбиваю IP машины на которую хочу транслировать


Совершенно не верно. После выбора файла нужно нажать кнопочку "ПОТОК", затем кнопочку - "Следующий", затем, в пути назначения выбрать "UDP", кнопочка "Добавить" - забить адрес машины на которую хотите транслировать видео.
После всех манипуляций в статусной строке VLC плеера должна появиться строка - "Потоковая передача".

----------


## milan88

Спасибо. Запускаю как Вы говорите с машины на машину( в VMworkstation), с разными кодировщиками(включая MPEG-4 + ACC) и без кодировщика ролик mp4, у меня идет полоска просто так, звука нет изобр. тоже нет. на другой машине ничего не принимается. Сеть есть(все пингуется), интерфейсы настроены.  В чем может быть проблема?
скрин прилагаю.

----------


## Iron Monk

> В чем может быть проблема?


Попробуйте сначала настроить на одной машине. Вещание - UDP - 127.0.0.1 -1234
Прием - на этой же машине запустите второй плеер - Медиа - Открыть URL - UDP - 127.0.0.1 -1234

----------


## milan88

Видео транслируется если я ставлю галочку ВОСПРОИЗВОДИТЬ ЛОКАЛЬНО когда ставлю UDP на любой адрес.
Пробую вещать  на 127.0.0.1 все ок транслируется, видео показывает, и написано внизу "потоковое вещание", но на другом компе вбиваю в UDP 127.0.0.1 и тыкаю ВОИСПРОВЕЗТИ и ничего, жму на плей и она нажимается но не ловит видео. Сети пингуются с обоих компов. Также пробовал без ввода IP адреса просто по порту воспроизводить - тоже самое, будто ждет сигнала а тот к нему не доходит. Все фаерволы и брадмуеры отключены

----------


## Iron Monk

> но на другом компе вбиваю в UDP 127.0.0.1 и тыкаю ВОИСПРОВЕЗТИ и ничего,


Ничего и будет. 127.0.0.1 для проверки на одном компьютере. Для трансляции в сети нужно вбивать реальные IP адреса компьютеров. Если разные подсетки, настроить проще HTTP, а не UDP.

----------


## milan88

Прошу прощения за отнятое время и за тупизм, но не получается.
Вбиваю реальный IP адреса машины на которую транслирую. При этом воспроиводит только когда ставлю галочку в пункте ВОСПРОИЗВОДИТЬ ЛОКАЛЬНО, на принимающей машине не принимает. 
Подсеть одна и та же. 
Когда открываю принимающую машину, то в ней во вкладке СЕТЬ нужно вбивать IP на который сервер транслирует(т.е. IP принимающей машины)? или ip машины с которой трансляция идет? или ничего не надо вбивать, просто порт оставлять на который идет и тыкать ВОСПРОИЗВЕСТИ?
Могу ifconfig(-овские) скрины предоставить с обоих машин.

----------


## Iron Monk

> При этом воспроиводит только когда ставлю галочку в пункте ВОСПРОИЗВОДИТЬ ЛОКАЛЬНО


Так точно пробовали?



> Когда открываю принимающую машину, то в ней во вкладке СЕТЬ нужно вбивать IP на который сервер транслирует(т.е. IP принимающей машины)? или ip машины с которой трансляция идет?


IP машины-сервера.



> Могу ifconfig(-овские) скрины предоставить с обоих машин.


Ждем-с. :Wink:

----------


## milan88

С адресом 127.0.0.1 в однйо машине с одной запущенной программы на другую пробовал, все ок.

скрины
первая машина( в рабочем состоянии,идет трансляция на адрес 192.168.126.10)


вторая машина(указываю IP сервера, он ошибку выдает. Машины пингуются друг с другом):

----------


## Iron Monk

> С адресом 127.0.0.1 в однйо машине с одной запущенной программы на другую пробовал, все ок.


Попробуйте на сервере использовать протокол HTTP, адрес 192.168.126.20 или оставить 0.0.0.0
На клиенте HTTP, адрес 192.168.126.20:8080

----------


## milan88

Спасибо)))заработало. Я вам очень признателен. Выручили

----------


## Foxhak

привет всем. Итак: кто-нибудь! может объяснить "на пальцах" как настроить плеер у меня vlc-1.1.9-win32 качал вот здесь http://soft.oszone.net/program/2084/VLC/   на трансляцию видео просто в локальной сети (локалка маленькая 5 машин)

----------


## rocobobick

> привет всем. Итак: кто-нибудь! может объяснить "на пальцах" как настроить плеер у меня vlc-1.1.9-win32 качал вот здесь http://soft.oszone.net/program/2084/VLC/   на трансляцию видео просто в локальной сети (локалка маленькая 5 машин)


а с чего транслировать собираетесь? имеется ввиду источник

----------


## Iron Monk

> а с чего транслировать собираетесь? имеется ввиду источник


Вопрошающий неактивен с момента вопроса. Не вижу смысла возобновлять тему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

